#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Beamer accepteert geen tv signaal

## S500D

Ik heb niet gezocht met de zoekoptie (schaam) maar ik zit even met het volgende.
Bij een goede klant van mij waar ik al jaren het geluid doe, die heeft een probleem met zijn beamer.
Hij heeft geen tv beeld meer.
Nu ben ik er mee bezig maar ik loop tegen het volgende probleem aan,
Als ik de dvd aan zet heb ik glas helder beeld MAAR doe wil ik het tv signaal pakken dan kan de beamer het niet bolwerken.
De waarschuwing die in beeld komt is "Signal out of range" maar hij geeft soms wel goed beeld daarna krijg ik twee sneeuwende balken boven in beeld en daarna gaat het beeld heel snel knipperen en daarna is het signaal weg.
dus gaat ie zoeken met als resultaat dat hij wel een signaal vindt maar er niets meer mee kan.

Het is een DLP Beamer en volgens de eigenaar heeft ie het altijd wel gedaan in combinatie met zijn oude tv toestel.

De beamer heeft geen tuner aan boord dus kan gebruik maken van een tulp of Svhs kabel.
Beide kabels geven de zelfde problemen.

waar zou dit aan kunnen liggen? en hoe zou ik dit op kunnen lossen.

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties.

Gr Ronnie.

----------


## jurjen_barel

En als je een andere bron probeert aan te sluiten op één van die aansluitingen?

Probeer eerst de bron te isoleren, want nu tast je zinloos in het duister.

----------


## CoenCo

Uit je verhaal "hij heeft het wel gedaan met de oude TV" maak ik op dat er een nieuwe TV is?
Is het een HDTV die ineens een HD-signaal verstuurd?
Staat de nieuwe TV wel op PAL? (NTSC=Amerika)
Kan je op de beamer forceren dat ie PAL verwacht op die input, i.p.v. Auto?

Waarom is de aude TV vervangen?

----------


## S500D

> CoenCoUit je verhaal "hij heeft het wel gedaan met de oude TV" maak ik op dat er een nieuwe TV is?
> Is het een HDTV die ineens een HD-signaal verstuurd?
> Staat de nieuwe TV wel op PAL? (NTSC=Amerika)
> Kan je op de beamer forceren dat ie PAL verwacht op die input, i.p.v. Auto?
> 
> Waarom is de aude TV vervangen?



Ja de tv is vervangen omdat deze het niet meer deed. En het gaat om CRT tv's dus beeldbuis.
Wat ik er mee zeggen wil is dat de beamer het wel gedaan heeft en hij was zo aangesloten dat de tv antenne signaal kreeg en dat de beamer via scart zijn signaal krijgt.
Dit is ook nu het geval. dus een dvd slikt hij wel maar tv signaal niet.







> jurjen_barelEn als je een andere bron probeert aan te sluiten op één van die aansluitingen?
> 
> Probeer eerst de bron te isoleren, want nu tast je zinloos in het duister.



 
Ik heb geprobeerd om de tulp aansluiting te gebruiken en de svhs aansluiting.
Ik heb de beamer idd al van de auto afgezet en alle sources ( het zijn er 4) op de tulp ingang vast gezet.
Ik heb de tv eraf gehaald en er een video tussen gezet maar dat maakt geen verschil.
hij heeft geen scart aansluiting en verder alleen een pc aansluiting en monitor aansluiting.

Hij blijft aangeven "Searching" en daarna "Making picture setup" en dan "signal out of range"

Gr Ronnie.

----------


## sparky

Dit soort dingen heb ik meestal kunnen oplossen door de resolutie of de verversingssnelheid aan te passen, maar dit is een TV en dat zou wel eens lastig kunnen worden. Kijk of je afwijkende dingen aan die TV kunt vinden zoals bovenstaande factoren. Alles wat met die 2 te maken heeft even checken.

----------


## koentjes

als ik het goed begrijp stuur je met de TV via de scartaansluiting uit naar de beamer. (ik neem even aan dat je de dvdbeelden direct naar de beamer stuurt middels een switch of op een andere ingang)

Nu moet je TV dus wel zo ingesteld staan dat ie de tvbeelden doorstuurt VIA de scart, dat is namelijk niet bij iedere tv, of bij iedere scartaansluiting staandaard zo.

----------


## laserguy

Heel goed gezien Koentjes. Meer nog: op sommige tv's zoals sommige Philipsen zijn er twee scarts waarvan er slechts 1 ook een OUTPUT is! De andere is ENKEL input.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Probeer ook even te controleren of je op een andere weergever (monitor, andere beamer) wel beeld krijgt, misschien is de video out van de tv niet 100 %.
Dus probeer het eens met een andere tv (om signaal uit te sturen).

groet John

----------


## S500D

> WhitefarmerProbeer ook even te controleren of je op een andere weergever (monitor, andere beamer) wel beeld krijgt, misschien is de video out van de tv niet 100 %.
> Dus probeer het eens met een andere tv (om signaal uit te sturen).
> 
> groet John



Ik heb de tv er tussen uit gehaald en een videorecorder op de antenne aangesloten en de video output gebruikt.
Maar ook geen goed resultaat.






> koentjesals ik het goed begrijp stuur je met de TV via de scartaansluiting uit naar de beamer. (ik neem even aan dat je de dvdbeelden direct naar de beamer stuurt middels een switch of op een andere ingang)
> 
> Nu moet je TV dus wel zo ingesteld staan dat ie de tvbeelden doorstuurt VIA de scart, dat is namelijk niet bij iedere tv, of bij iedere scartaansluiting staandaard zo.



Ik zal dit eens goed nakijken, maar er zit een blauwe scart aansluiting op de tv en een zwarte. volgens de handleiding is de blauwe aansluiting ook een audio en video output.

Alvast bedankt voor de vele reactie's en ik ga er deze week weer mee aan de slag.
Uitaard zal ik mijn bevindingen posten.

Gr Ronnie

----------


## S500D

Het ik even geleden maar de beamer draait weer.

Probleem was dat de tv het inkomende cai signaal omzette naar een lijnsignaal van 0,6 volt.
Dit is veel te laag en de beamer kon daar niets mee.
Ik ben gaan informeren naar een signaal versterker maar dat werd veel te duur.
Ik heb vervolgens een draadloze transmitter gekocht en die vervangen voor de kabel die tussen tv en beamer zat.
Deze draadloze zender pepte het signaal wel naar 1 volt met als resultaat dat ik wel beeld op de beamer krijg.
Er is een klein nadeel en dat is dat dse zender krijgt een inkomend signaal van 0,6 volt dus is het beeld niet echt scherp te noemen maar is het acceptabel.

Deze kroegeigenaar wil in de nabije toekomst een flatscreen aanschaffen en de tv wegdoen.
De flatscreen zal naar alle waarschijnlijkheid het signaal wel op 1 volt houden waardoor de beamer straks op mooi scherp beeld zal geven.

Zo zie je maar weer dat de meeste problemen relatief simpel op te lossen zijn.

Bedankt voor jullie reactie's en hulp.

Gr Ronnie.

----------


## speakertech

> Het ik even geleden maar de beamer draait weer.
> 
> Probleem was dat de tv het inkomende cai signaal omzette naar een lijnsignaal van 0,6 volt.
> Dit is veel te laag en de beamer kon daar niets mee.
> Ik ben gaan informeren naar een signaal versterker maar dat werd veel te duur.
> Ik heb vervolgens een draadloze transmitter gekocht en die vervangen voor de kabel die tussen tv en beamer zat.
> Deze draadloze zender pepte het signaal wel naar 1 volt met als resultaat dat ik wel beeld op de beamer krijg.
> Er is een klein nadeel en dat is dat dse zender krijgt een inkomend signaal van 0,6 volt dus is het beeld niet echt scherp te noemen maar is het acceptabel.
> 
> ...




Ik vind het allemaal maar een apart verhaal. De scherpte van een tvbeeld heeft niets te maken met de amplitude van het toegevoerde videosignaal. Een kleiner videosignaal betekent gewoon minder contrast, vergelijk het maar met het volume bij geluid.

Je vertelt dat de tv te weinig signaal uitgaf op de scart, 0,6 volt. Dat kan best wezen, maar je hebt ook een video aangeloten en die zou dan precies dezelfde fout hebben. Dat is uitzonderlijk. Overigens ben ik benieuwd hoe je het videosignaal gemeten hebt. Dat kan niet met een voltmeter, maar wel met een scope. Een normaal videosignaal heeft over een afsluitweerstand van 75 ohm, een amplitude van 1 volt tt. Dat is video en sync signaal. Het syncsgnaal heeft een amplitude van ca 30%, dus ca 0,3 volt en het video dus 0,7 volt. Als je inderdaad goed gemeten hebt, zou ik toch eens direct op de tv of video meten, met een afsluitweerstand van 75 ohm en daarna nog eens aan het einde van de kabel. In beide gevallen moet je 1 volt tt meten. Zo meet je structureel en sluit je een voor een alle mogelijke oorzaken uit. Hoewel 0,6 volt niet de helft is van 1 volt, begin ik toch te denken aan dubbele afsluiting. Je heb het er niet over gehad, maar als er ergens nog een videosplitter zit, zo´n kastje met één scart in en twee of meer uit, dan is het oppassen geblazen. Indien zo´n kastje niet actief is, dus zonder voeding en dus geen electronica, dan gaat het absoluut mis.

Ik hoor nog wel een keer of je nu het probleem echt opgelost krijgt.


Speakertech

----------


## Gast1401081

interessant..

maar als hij het op eed dvd wel doet is het probleem volgens mij dan niet de beamer, maar de source / tv.

----------


## speakertech

> interessant..
> 
> maar als hij het op eed dvd wel doet is het probleem volgens mij dan niet de beamer, maar de source / tv.



Ik heb op voorhand niet aangenomen dat de beamer niet ok was. Ik verwonderde mij erover dat bij zo´n simpel probleem, de oorzaak niet aangegeven kan worden. Als een auto niet start, hang je er toch ook geen buitenboord motor aan.

----------


## S500D

Een electronica monteur heeft het signaal gemeten met een scoop en die kwam tot die conclusie.
Hij zij ook dat de draadloze transmitter het proberen waard was.
Hij was er dan ook niet zeker van dat het zou werken.
Ik het de zender er tussen gezet en tot mijn verbazing werkte het wel en met kabel niet.
De beamer mankeert niets aan die werkt wel goed, alleen het signaal was niet goed.
Waardoor het wat minder scherpe beeld komt weet ik dan ook niet maar wat ik wel weet dat ze daar weer via de beamer naar de tv kunnen kijken.
Laten we voorop stellen dat het aan de tv ligt en niet aan de beamer.

Gr R.Wolda.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik heb vervolgens een draadloze transmitter gekocht en die vervangen voor de kabel die tussen tv en beamer zat.
> Deze draadloze zender pepte het signaal wel naar 1 volt met als resultaat dat ik wel beeld op de beamer krijg.
> 
> 
> .



heb je een linkje naar die zender? 
heb hier een klant die erg geinteresseerd is...

----------

